# Long Hawaiian Words



## Kauai Kid

Kawaiolanonapukanileo--don't have a clue what it means.  Anybody know?

Humuhumunukunukuapua'a--fish with a nose like a big--still wins.


Sterling


----------



## Dave*H

Kauai Kid said:


> Kawaiolanonapukanileo--don't have a clue what it means.  Anybody know?



Did you mean Kawaiolaonapukanileo: a cappella choral group founded to perpetuate hawaiian choral music


----------



## DaveNV

When viewing fish on the reef, the humuhumunukunukuapuaa trigger fish has a few sisters:

Humuhumueleele, and my personal favorite, Lauwiliwilinukunukuoioi.  (Now, say all three names back to back.  )


When I lived in Hawaii as a teenager, I used to write letters to friends and family back on the Mainland.  Being the kind hearted showoff that I was, I used to sign off at the end of my letters with:

"E Ono, E Maikai.  Ame Mei Akua Hoopomaikai."  

Rough translation:  "Be good, be sweet, and may you always walk in light."

Friends thought I was pretentious.  I thought it was cool.   I love the Hawaiian language.

Dave (aka Kawika)


----------



## Kauai Kid

Dave*H said:


> Did you mean Kawaiolaonapukanileo: a cappella choral group founded to perpetuate hawaiian choral music



Yes--I never was any good at spelling. 

Mahalo,  Sterling


----------



## puppymommo

Kapapalinalahilahiokapualokeokalaniopupukeaikalamalie

How's that for long?  It's my daughter's baptismal name (she was born and baptized in Hawaii).

It means the dainty cheeks of the rose petal blossom of the heavenly shell in the tranquil day.

Susan F


----------



## Kauai Kid

*Meaning in Names*

Your daughter has a beautiful meaningful name.  Mahalo

My wife got me a male Shih Tzu dog 16 years ago.  She did a great deal of research for the proper Chinese/Tibetan name.

Bo Shoi Ming, Precious Life of Sunshine, lived up to his name until he died of kidney cancer last year.  

He never met anyone he didn't like, he was patient as Job when dealing with kids frightened of dogs, he got a lady to talk in a nursing home who hadn't said a word in six months.

Names are profoundly important.


Sterling


----------

